# Unwanted colored gravel has it's use at last!



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I was given a couple bags of bright blue gravel. I prefer the natural gravel, so I wasn't sure what to do with the blue stuff. Well, I have a large plant in the bathroom that either the kids or the dog kept digging in(Never did catch the culprit!) and one day I looked at it and it came to me, Blue gravel. People there is a use for that colored stuff! Mulch your house plants with it. A Rubber plant with spider plants around the base looks quite nice growing out of fish tank gravel. It's almost tankish looking! Now if only I could add fish..............!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a great way to use unwanted gravel. I use some unwanted gravel in the bottom of large outdoor pots before putting in the potting soil to improve drainage. I've also put some in a can with a lid to make a doorstop my cats have trouble moving.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

show us a pic and its a great idea


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Well here it is. Please excuse the spotty leaves on the rubber plant. We moved in a very cold snow storm and the plant froze a little. I think it holds the dirt down really well when I water the plant. Plus the kids and dog quit digging in it. I also gave some to the little boy down the street who has a betta in a bowl with marbles. I also managed to pawn off a bunch of plant clippings on him. Happy kid and hopefully a happy fish. Kids love color.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

your right looks like there could be fish in it. thanks for the pic. i may have to try that lol you should go look at hobby lobby i noticed they were putting out christmas decorations and ours had some gold fish. get a couple and set them in it i think it would be cute and you wouldnt have to wory about feeding them eather lol


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks very nice. It dresses it up and keeps it cleaner too.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

wow thts cool i never heard tht before


----------

